# Baby desert dragon



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

have to admit, reading all of ABG's antics with his lil one,

made me build a baby dragon. i did a lil messing with it,

its not spectacular, but its a slingshot and its fun to shoot.

















.










.

i know its a hrawkeye, but it still looks like a dragon .


----------



## OcTToO (Apr 23, 2013)

Nothing shy of art, friend...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's really nice but it would be better with a lightning bolt!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice slingshot, looks to me likes it has a face.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like Hrawkeye's plans for total world domination are starting to gain traction 

Nice job bloke, love those eyes.

Kinda reminds me of Grug.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good lookin rig Imp-man! That swell looks awesome! and of course, gypo tabs rule!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

OcTToO said:


> Nothing shy of art, friend...


thank you for the kind words



bigron said:


> nice shooter


it shoots really good



M_J said:


> It's really nice but it would be better with a lightning bolt!


 :rofl: i didnt want to copy the full tilt ugliness of ABG's shooter. besides, as a raiders fan, i hate anything with a bolt .



Gardengroove said:


> Nice slingshot, looks to me likes it has a face.


yeah, sorta, kinda, at least it has eyes. was just messing around



Hrawk said:


> Looks like Hrawkeye's plans for total world domination are starting to gain traction
> 
> Nice job bloke, love those eyes.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of Grug.


it awaits further orders for world domination. . . . hahahahahahahahahahahahaha ! ! !



Btoon84 said:


> Good lookin rig Imp-man! That swell looks awesome! and of course, gypo tabs rule!


gypo tabs are the shizzle !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool little stinger! Green-eyed guy with a big nose... how can you not love this thing?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Not only fun, it looks stunning and very well executed. Really cool.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Really nice! It reminds me on moomin!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Cool little stinger! Green-eyed guy with a big nose... how can you not love this thing?


it sure is a loveable lug, isnt it !



Bob Fionda said:


> Not only fun, it looks stunning and very well executed. Really cool.


thank you maestro



e~shot said:


> Cool!


aww shucks, :blush: but your cooler.



Failureisalwaysanoption said:


> Really nice! It reminds me on moomin!


moomin ? lol, off to google i go ! thanks failure.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Reminds me of this Guy:










I think its a very good looking shooter with a nice finish.

Perfectly pocketable to always carry around. I like it a lot


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Reminds me of this Guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

:rolling: :rolling: :rolling: thats funny !


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really funny these allusions :rofl: ,

looks awesome your baby dragon !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Really funny these allusions :rofl: ,
> 
> looks awesome your baby dragon !


heres another one for you, my brother when he first saw it, he tells me it reminded him of that one goon from the popeye cartoons, alice the goon-


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

:rofl: so cool !!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, i like the palm swell!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Nice!


thank you



Adirondack Kyle said:


> Nice, i like the palm swell!


thanks a lot. its just woven bamboo floor sample from home depot. free sample piece.

.


----------

